# Gibts ein Netzwerkprogramm, womit ich Netzwerkkopien sehen kann?



## o0Pascal0o (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, was mir anzeigt, was gerade im Netzwerk kopiert wird, also ganz normal über Port 139. Von wo nach wo.

Also im Netz 192.168.0.XXX befinden sich 5 PC´s. Wenn irgendetwas von einem PC zu einem anderen kopiert wird ->ganz normal über WindowsXP (Bearbeiten/ Kopieren/ Einfügen), dann möchte ich das nachvollziehen können).

Beispiel:
Meine Festplatte fängt plötzlich an zu rödeln. Ich öffne dann dieses Tool und sehe, aha 192.168.0.4 kopiert von mir gerade den Ordner "Fotos 2004".

Das Programm sollte natürlich möglichst einfach gestrickt sein. Gibts sowas?

Pascal


----------



## sexmagic (13. April 2007)

Ja sowas gibts aber dann musst du dein Netzwerk über einen Server realisieren.

Ich glaube aber du hast dein Netzwerk über nen stink normalen Router aufgebaut und dann ist das nicht möglich, sollte dein Netzwerk über Wlan funktionieren dann gäbs noch die möglichkeit den Traffic mit zu Sniffen.

Wenn dein Lan nur über Router rennt dann wirst du nicht viel Möglichkeiten haben den Traffic zu überwachen.


----------



## o0Pascal0o (15. April 2007)

Also ich habe mein Netzwerk über Switch realisiert, dafür gibts kein Tool, oder? Dabei hatte ich sowas mal gesehen, bei jemanden, der das konnte.


----------



## sexmagic (15. April 2007)

Der Switch kenn nur die IPs die im Netzwek hängen, den interessiert nicht welcher Computer  welche Ordner beinhaltet.

Es gibt aber geräte die als eine Art BandbreitenManager bezeichnet werden, damitist es möglich mit einer Hardware dinge zu überwachen und zu Prokotollieren.

Es gibt natürlich auch Router die dir Logfiles zusenden, damit siehst du aber nicht wer welchen Ordner grad wohin kopiert oder sowas.

Wenn du nen Server hinhängst und alles da drüber rennt ist es einfah, dann installierst die so einen Traffic Logger und wertest das aus, da siehst auch auch immer wer online ist und was dr grad macht.

Eine andere möglichkeit wäre es noch du installatierst auf dem andren PC so eine Überwachsungssoftware die dir einfach alles aufzeichnet und zusendet, dann siehst auch alles was der grad macht.


----------



## o0Pascal0o (15. April 2007)

hmmm... komisch. Auf einer LAN hatte das jemand schonmal, so ein Programm. Ich weiß aber nicht wie das heißt. Da war damals kein Switch, sondern ein HUB zwischen den einzelnen PC´s.

Windows weiß doch was gerade kopiert wird, dass weiß dann auch der Switch, was von wo nach wo hin muß. Also theoretisch muß es auch gehen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. April 2007)

Sollte das nicht am Grundunterschied von Switch und Hub liegen?

Der Hub sendet alle Pakete an alle Rechner, diese "suchen sich aus" was davon für sie bestimmt ist.
Wärend der Switch die Pakete nur an die Rechner sendet, für die sie bestimmt sind.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2007)

Also wenn Du wissen willst wer auf Deine Platte zugreifst dann brauchst Du eigentlich nichts weltbewegendes, und es ist auch vollkommen Wurst ob das Netzwerk ueber einen Switch, Hub oder meinetwegen einen TokenRing realisiert ist.
Ein solches Programm hat damals schon Windows 95 mitgebracht, und ich denk es wird auch noch bei XP dabei sein, es zeigt einfach an wer auf welche freigegebenen Daten zugreift.
Ich weiss nicht mehr wie es heisst, aber wie gesagt, es war bei Win95 schon dabei, und es war kein Shell-Tool sondern mit GUI.

Man koennte natuerlich im Grunde auch Wireshark oder sowas nehmen, aber warum so kompliziert, nicht?

Zu Switches sei noch gesagt, dass gute Switches oft auch Snifferports haben.


----------



## o0Pascal0o (16. April 2007)

jo, mir würde auch der Verkehr reichen, den mein PC hat. Und es war eine Gui, das weiß ich noch.

Aber ich guck mir auch mal dieses Wireshark an. Vielen Dank!

Pascal


----------



## Badboyws (16. April 2007)

Hallo,

Dennis meinte:
Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung
dort siehst du:
- freigegebene Ordner
- Rechner die auf deinen zugreifen (mit Ordnern auf die sie zugreifen)
- Geöffnete Datein
du kannst dort auch die Sitzungen von anderen Rechnern zurücksetzen, sprich Trennen.
Obs das mit Benachrichtigung gibt, ka. aber wozu auch, wenns dich stört das jemand auf dein Zeug zugreift, nimm die Freigaben raus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2007)

Soso, da ist das jetzt. Wie angesprochen hab ich das mal unter Win95 gemacht, und da war es noch ein separates Programm. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste das sogar nachinstalliert werden, zwar von der Original-CD, aber eben nicht im Standardumfang enthalten.


----------



## Badboyws (16. April 2007)

dat versteckt sich schon seit W2k dort 
die ham das wohl bissel zentrierter verwalten wollen, keine Ahnung. Hab das auch immer nur am Server gebraucht wenn während Wartungen, User nicht hören konnten und trotzdem noch auf ServerApp's zugreifen mussten. Dann hilft eh nur noch Gewalt, alle trennen und Freigaben raus, im Härtefall Netzwerkkabel ab *lach*


----------



## sexmagic (16. April 2007)

Ich dachte du willst sehen was auf anderen PCs gemacht wird?

Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, du willst also sehen wer grad auf deinem PC etwas macht.


----------



## o0Pascal0o (16. April 2007)

Ja, da hab ich mich wohl etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Also auf anderen PC´s im Netz wäre ganz nett - aber nicht notwendig. Haupsache ich sehe, wer was von mir kopiert oder löscht oder verschiebt.

Pascal


----------

